# Great pyrenees won't eat



## GoatGirly

Hi, we have a 1 year old male Great Pyrenees dog. Over the past several months he's gone from being a nicely built good looking boy to a skinny sick sad looking dog who will barley eat anything at all on a good day. We've had Major since he was a puppy. We took him to a vet a couple weeks ago and they said he had a bloated stomach, they wormed him and then sent us home. Well he wasn't gotten any better. I also last week wormed him 4 days in a row with Panacur because I was told that would help a dog if he was really wormy it did seem to help him some but not a whole lot. We got this stuff called Dyne but he won't eat it. We tried pouring goats milk on his food, he'll barely eat it. He'll kinda eat table scraps. The only thing we can think of that will make him stop eating his because he lost his buddy back in October. Major was raised only with animals and hardly any human interaction so he was very shy when we got him. He became very attached to our other dog Captian. Unfortunately Captain got hit by a car and didn't make it. Has anyone ever had a dog do this over a lose of another dog? He's slowly gone down hill over the months since October and we don't know what's really keeping him going now. I believe he will be going back to the vet on Monday ( a different vet this time) if I can't get him to at lest start to eat. Sorry this is so long, thank you everyone!!


----------



## kalmara

Get another pup/dog asap. He is pining for his buddy.


----------



## GoatGirly

But we have 3 other great pyrenees pups. We got all 3 of them after we lost Captain. He seems to like the one male pup but it's attached to them like he was to Captain.


----------



## mnn2501

If he has other companions that he interacts with, it sounds like there is another (physical ailment) issue. Another vet is a good idea.
Be sure the vet knows that even though he lost his buddy, he has others. Grieving is normal but not for this long.


----------



## CountryMom22

Had a friend with a GP who showed the same symptoms for a few months. Then she started trying to vomit. When they took her to the vet they were told the same thing, worm her. They did and it didn't make a difference. I took one look at the dog and sent them back to the vet and told them to request an x-ray. She just didn't look right to me and she should not have been in this position for as long as she was. Told them not to leave the vet's office without some answers as they were going away and I was taking care of their farm while they were gone.

Sure enough, the x-ray showed she had eaten something, probably a lamb's halter/lead rope and it was all through her stomach and intestines. They had to put her down but at least she wasn't in pain anymore. Her sister grieved for a few weeks, especially as she is now an only dog, but she has since returned to normal.

Please have your dog checked out ASAP. He shouldn't still be grieving after all this time. The lack of appetite and weight loss is very concerning. Please keep us updated. I'll be praying for the poor guy.


----------



## 7thswan

My Rottweiler Sasha acted the same after the death of Angel( another Rottweiler, her mate). We had her wormed and tryed everything possible to get her to eat. We ended up putting her in the Vet for 3 days on iv and went twice a day to hand feed her by spoon. She got hydrated we brought her home, she ran and played with her hanging rope toy. In the night she woke me, and we took her to an emergency vet. She died, the vet episode was so horrific I still can't talk about it. We took her to our regular vet for necropsy. Sash was full of cancer that started in her stomach and went into her lungs.


----------



## CountryMom22

GoatGirly, how's your dog doing? I know he goes to the vet again tomorrow but is there any change?

Hoping for the best.


----------



## GoatGirly

Sorry I meant to write and tell you guys yesterday. We took him to the vet Friday evening. The vet said he thinks it's his glands that aren't working right. Major is at the vet right now ( left him there Friday) and their getting him fixed up but we still aren't sure if he'll make it... I let you guys know on the outcome. Thanks for asking


----------



## aart

GoatGirly said:


> Sorry I meant to write and tell you guys yesterday. We took him to the vet Friday evening. The vet said he thinks it's his glands that aren't working right. Major is at the vet right now ( left him there Friday) and their getting him fixed up but we still aren't sure if he'll make it... I let you guys know on the outcome. Thanks for asking


Did they xray him to make sure it isn't an intestinal blockage? Best of Luck.


----------



## GoatGirly

Honestly I don't know.... I wasn't able to go to the vet with them.


----------



## Terri

Have you tried changing his food? My old dog acted like that, and died shortly before his food was recalled. I have since learned that Purina is no longer a trustworthy company when It comes the quality of the food.


----------



## GoatGirly

We did try, it didn't work


----------



## GoatGirly

The vet can't figure out what's wrong with him &#128559; he's x-rayed him, given him shots, run blood test, he can't figure it out


----------



## CountryMom22

Hey, GoatGirly, it's been about a week and I was wondering how your dog is doing?

I hope the vet was able to give you a definitive diagnosis, although that isn't always possible.

I hope he is on the mend and not in any pain.

Take care.


----------



## GoatGirly

He actually died today.... the vet couldn't find anything wrong with him! He never seemed to be in pain (which I was glad for) Thanks for the advice and for the concern everyone,
GoatGirly


----------



## mnn2501

I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## aart

GoatGirly said:


> He actually died today.... the vet couldn't find anything wrong with him! He never seemed to be in pain (which I was glad for) Thanks for the advice and for the concern everyone,
> GoatGirly


So Sorry for your loss - Condolences.


----------



## 7thswan

I'm Sorry about your dog.


----------



## CountryMom22

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that! I was so hoping for some good news!

I'm glad that he didn't seem to be in pain, but I'm sure you wish you could know what actually happened. I think it makes it harder, the not knowing. My condolences.


----------



## GoatGirly

Thank you guys


----------

